# Tông đơ cắt tóc Codos loại nào tốt và nên mua nhất hiện nay 2022



## dungcucattoc (26/1/22)

Trong điều kiện bạn hạn chế ra ngoài với những tác động như ô nhiễm môi trường, tình hình dịch bệnh hay muốn tạo cho mình những kiểu tóc riêng và độc đáo tại nhà thì một chiếc tông đơ cắt tóc là vật dụng không thể thiếu. Trong các dòng sản phẩm trên thị trường thì tông đơ Codos là thương hiệu tông đơ được nhiều người ưa chuộng. Nội dung bài viết sau đây sẽ cùng bạn đọc _review tông đơ Codos loại nào tốt và nên mua nhất_ một cách chi tiết!

Tông đơ Codos đến từ Hàn Quốc được biết tới là một thương hiệu nổi tiếng và đa dạng về các sản phẩm làm đẹp, chăm sóc tóc đặc biệt là các sản phẩm tông đơ cắt tóc. Các dòng sản phẩm tông đơ rất đa dạng vụ nhiều mục đích khác nhau như tông đơ cắt tóc gia đình, tông đơ cắt tóc cho bé, tông đơ cắt tóc cho salon, tông đơ cắt tóc tỉa lông thú.

*Tông đơ Codos 918* được biết tới là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp mang thương hiệu Codos. Sản phẩm được sản xuất từ Hàn Quốc với các thông số kỹ thuật và chất lượng được kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn khắt khe của người dùng. Máy sở hữu chế độ turbo tăng giảm, điều chỉnh tốc độ và động cơ của máy: mức độ 1 tốc độ 5000rpm, mức 2 tốc độ 6000 rpm, mức 3 tốc độ 7000rpm phù hợp với nhu cầu cắt tỉa khác nhau của người dùng.






Tông đơ Codos 918 với động cơ khỏe nhưng máy lại chạy cực kỳ êm ái với những tiếng ồn nhỏ không ảnh hưởng tới sinh hoạt và đời sống hàng ngày của người dùng. Lưỡi dao được siêu bền được làm từ chất liệu titan siêu cứng. Pin lithium ion có thời gian sử dụng lên tới 5 tiếng cao gấp 2 lần so với các dòng sản phẩm thông thường. Thiết kế sản phẩm nhỏ gọn có thể dễ dàng mang đi bất cứ nơi đâu và thay thế khi mòn đồng thời dễ dàng vệ sinh.

*Tông đơ Kemei KM-2600* là phiên bản cao cấp của Kemei KM-730, bạn có thể sử dụng như một tông đơ chuyên nghiệp, đáp ứng nhu cầu cắt tóc cho tất cả mọi người trong gia đình, hoặc sử dụng tại các tiệm cắt tóc đều được.





Ưu điểm của sản phẩm này nằm ở chỗ máy có thời lượng sử dụng dài, lên tới 60 phút cho 1 lần sạc pin. Kemei KM-2600 sử dụng nguồn năng lượng chính từ pin Lithium-ion, chính vì thế rất tiện lợi.

Ngoài ra, thiết kế bên ngoài của Kemei KM-2600 cũng được khách hàng đánh giá cao bởi sự tinh tế, hiện đại, nhỏ gọn. Vỏ Kemei KM-2600 được làm từ nhựa ABS cao cấp, độ bền cao. Lưỡi dao Kemei KM-2600 làm từ titanium, đây là hợp kim không gỉ, độ sắc bén cao. Ngoài ra, máy có có thể cắt được nhiều kiểu tóc khác nhau nhờ lược căn chỉnh.

>>> Xem thêm: *tông đơ cắt tóc cho bé loại nào tốt*


----------

